# Aufbau: Eine weite Reise, oder: ein Xizang hat sein Zuhause gefunden



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

So, nach langer Suche habe ich es gefunden, ein 18" Xizang von `91. Den Rahmen kennen hier einige schon, er war z.B. auf dem letzten Treffen wohl zu sehen, da noch bei seinem Vorbesitzer. Dieser hat ihn sich aus den USA schicken lassen, ich hab ihn dann vorgestern in Nordbaden abgeholt und gleich mit in den Urlaub genommen (lag auf dem Weg), nächste Woche geht er dann endgültig zu mir nach Hause nach Oberbayern.

Mein Aufbau wird etwas anders werden, einige ahnen oder wissen vielleicht schon was, großartige Experimente wird es aber nicht geben, also ein elendig langweiliger Thread, den es sich bestimmt nicht lohnt zu lesen.

















Das Ganze wird eher klassisch werden, diverse Teile sind schon vorhanden, Antrieb+Schaltung wird XT 732/735, Parts Controltech und ein Flite soll drauf.

*Was noch fehlt und was ich hoffe hier zu finden: eine Bologna Light Gabel mit 140er Schaftlänge.* Ich weiß, das mit Sicherheit jemand eine an der Wand hängen oder schlimmer in einer Kiste liegen hat, also gebt euch einen Ruck, bitte.

Es fehlt auch noch ein XT Umwerfer, passend zum Rest. Zustand sollte gut sein, 31,8er Schelle, Zug von unten.

Weiterhin fehlt mir eine genaue Vorlage für die Platzierung der Decals, also an Alle, die ein schönes altes Xizang haben, messt doch mal bitte und macht mir ein/zwei Fotos.

Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Beteiligung, beim letzten Aufbau hat es mit Euch ja auch schon viel Spaß gemacht. Tips und Anregungen sind natürlich genauso erwünscht wie konstruktive Kritik.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

Nach etwas mühsamer Recherche (danke Lars für die Hilfe) hat sich herausgestellt, es ist gar kein Xizang.






















es ist ein Xizang LE, das normale hatte 91 noch den lackierten Stahlhinterbau. Frage: wo krieg ich jetzt die Decals oder Vorlagen her, die Bilder auf Retro-Bike sind leider sehr schlecht.

Ein paar Teile hats auch schon gegeben, die neue U-Brake hab ich gleich von Benjamin bekommen:





und gestern beim Forumskollegen aus Goslar nen 93er Flite erstanden, ich hoffe, die Differenz im Herstellungsjahr geht in Ordnung:









Ein passender Umwerfer befindet sich im Zulauf, eine titanige Sattelklemme mit klassischer Optik kommt aus der Bucht zu mir. Aktuell wird also noch eine *Sattelstütze gesucht*,

*Controltech oder -post in 27,2 und ungekürzt*, Zustand sollte gut sein, ob mit oder ohne Decals ist mir wurscht. Ein gebrauchter schwarzer King TwoNut Grip oder ein neuer/neuwertiger XT 733er Steuersatz würden mir auch noch gefallen.

Demnächst wieder mehr,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (21. Juli 2010)

Ah, da ist es gelandet! 

Da bin ich echt gespannt, Du machst das schon. 
Hast Du wegen der Decals vielleicht mal tomasius gefragt?

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, er meldet sich mit Sicherheit demnächst. Es sind zwar Decals dabeigewesen, aber das sind die 92er und leider nicht komplett. Das Bike wird zwar nicht 100% timecorrect werden, aber ich hoffe diese Details gut verstecken zu können.

So viel sei schon mal gesagt, es wird ein XT-Bike, ohne King, kein Syncros und wenig Ringle, alles schon zu oft dagewesen, nur auf den obligatorischen Flite will ich nicht verzichten.

Schwarze Zughüllen kommen auch nicht dran

Das Meiste der Teile liegt schon bereit oder ist bereits im Zulauf. Eine Idee zur Kurbel fehlt mir noch. Eine 730er ist zwar vorhanden, die find ich aber etwas fad (und schwer), jemand ein/zwei Vorschläge?

Gruß, Gerrit

sorry Christian, dass ich es nicht bei den classics aufbaue, aber hier fühlt man sich doch irgendwie zu Hause

Wie beim letzten Aufbau gibt es den Teileüberschuss nach Abschluss im Verkaufsthread oder im Classicbasar.


----------



## DefektesKind (22. Juli 2010)

Gehört zu einem der schönsten Xizangs im Forum.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. Juli 2010)

@epic...I think your Xizang is a 1992 model.  What is your serial number?  The reason I say that is because all the 1991's that I have seen have the internal brake routing ports finished smooth to the frame.  My oldest son has a 1992 frame and his is finished like yours with the weld in the front internal routing port exposed.  Here's a picture of my 1991 cable routing so you can understand what I am saying.


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2010)

realy? I looked on retro-bike UK manufaktors archive and found only this picture of a xizang with internal cable routing, it´s out of the 91 catalouge. Sadly the picture is so bad that i can´t see details.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=10513

The internal routing port of mine looks realy different to yours.

The serial number is G18011. Is it possible, that they changed the way of producing it during the season? 

Can anybody help, please?

Oh, eine Grafton, ja, das wär eine Möglichkeit. Als Alternativen fallen mir noch Cook und PBC ein. Schwarz sollte die Kurbel werden, passt dann glaub ich besser zu Sattelstütze und Vorbau, oder silbrig und schwarze KB´s wär evtl auch ganz schick.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2010)

Sims am Xizang





Cooks am Xizang


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So viel sei schon mal gesagt, es wird ein XT-Bike, ohne King, kein Syncros und wenig Ringle, alles schon zu oft dagewesen, nur auf den obligatorischen Flite will ich nicht verzichten.



Das finde ich sogar sehr erfrischend, um den wunderschönen Rahmen in den Vordergrund zu stellen und schön puristisch zu bleiben. Tomasius' älteres Xizang ist ein sehr schönes Beispiel, für mich das bislang schönste Xizang im Forum.



epic2006 schrieb:


> Eine Idee zur Kurbel fehlt mir noch. Eine 730er ist zwar vorhanden, die find ich aber etwas fad (und schwer), jemand ein/zwei Vorschläge?



Ich wäre auch für eine Cook's, aber nicht für die RSR, sondern für die alte Cook's, in gutem Zustand allerdings schon mordsschwer zu bekommen. Die RSR ist da wesentlich einfacher zu beschaffen.








epic2006 schrieb:


> sorry Christian, dass ich es nicht bei den classics aufbaue, aber hier fühlt man sich doch irgendwie zu Hause


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2010)

Tja Benjamin, da hätte ich Dir die Verpackerei und den Versand ersparen können, wenn Du mir die Kurbel einfach mitgegeben hättest, als goodie quasi. 

Aber frag doch mal Deine bessere Hälfte wegen der Kurbel die oben links an der Wand hängt, die finde ich nämlich auch sehr schön und die Engländer haben die seit 91 so oder sehr ähnlich produziert. Und da gibts jetzt keinen Zwinkersmiley. (bitte frag sie, zu viele Teile belasten doch nur)

Mein persönlicher Favorit der gezeigten Kurbeln wäre die Sims oder die Grafton, beides in silbrig mit schwarzem großen KB, Rest silber.

Heute nach der Rückreise habe ich auf meinem Tisch ein paar Pakete gefunden, ein Umwerfer, Griffe, Bremsbeläge für die UII und eine neue Kette, eine titanige Sattelklemme war auch dabei.

In Sachen Stütze hat sich auch was ergeben, ist aber noch nicht ganz gar.

Eigentlich sind fast alle Teile da, ein paar Bilder gibts morgen.

Gruß, Gerrit

Ist man eigentlich mit dem Baujahr schon weiter, bzw welche Decals nun korrekt sind?


----------



## pago79 (22. Juli 2010)

So ganz puristisch wird es dann aber doch nicht werden.
Ich sag nur Neon

Gruß
Lars

Ah er ist ja auch schon daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2010)

Lars, ich kanns lesen und es ist nicht lustig. Ausserdem darfst Du hier nicht mitspielen, da Du den Plan ja schon kennst, da wär es dann nicht mehr spannend und der Überraschungseffekt wär auch dahin.


----------



## pago79 (22. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich habens die Viecher auch überstanden


----------



## argh (23. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne den Plan ja noch nicht aber ich will den Aufbau sehen!

Sollte es nicht schon fertig sein?!


----------



## epic2006 (23. Juli 2010)

Hr. Kapitän, bauen sie selber, virtuell natürlich. Hier eine kleine Teileauswahl, ein klein wenig fehlt noch, ist aber im Zulauf und der LRS hat nicht mehr aufs Bild gepasst.

Wer alle Teile auf dem Bild beim ersten Anlauf fehlerfrei benennen kann, bekommt eine Tüte Gummibärchen, das meine ich ernst!





Einige Teile stellen noch Provisorien dar (falsche Durchmesser, schlechter Zustand etc) und Wünsche, Anregungen oder Kritik dürfen gerne geäußert werden.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Splatter666 (23. Juli 2010)

Moin!

Naja, bis auf die Sattelklemmschelle is ja alles eindeutig ersichtlich, oder?
Bin gespannt, wie das mit den Gore-Zügen aussehen wird...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Tja Benjamin, da hätte ich Dir die Verpackerei und den Versand ersparen können, wenn Du mir die Kurbel einfach mitgegeben hättest, als goodie quasi.
> 
> Aber frag doch mal Deine bessere Hälfte wegen der Kurbel die oben links an der Wand hängt, die finde ich nämlich auch sehr schön und die Engländer haben die seit 91 so oder sehr ähnlich produziert. Und da gibts jetzt keinen Zwinkersmiley. (bitte frag sie, zu viele Teile belasten doch nur)
> 
> ...



Ich frag mal Kerstin wegen der Kurbel - schätze die Chancen sind aber eher gering , aber bei Frauen weiss man ja nie und ich habe genug Kurbeln für mich hier liegen .

Die Cooks hängt momentan ganz traurig in meiner Bastelkammer an der Wand , aber da findet sich bestimmt wieder etwas schönes , wo sie dran passt , oder ich tausche sie gegen die silberne vom Mountain Goat und baue das dann total auf schwarz um , obwohl mir das Goat so wie es ist sehr gefällt .

Bin auf alle Fälle sehr gespannt was draus wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (23. Juli 2010)

Na, was aus der Cook werden könnte, kann ich Dir sagen, aber die Alternative von Kerstin ist halt anders und deswegen interessanter für meinen Aufbau. War doch Standart LK so wie ich das gesehen hatte, oder?

Zum Vortschritt, heute wurde mal der UW poliert und angebaut, die Liste mit den Titanschrauben erstellt und das nagelneue AC Innenlager eingeschraubt sowie mit imensem Aufwand die Sattelklemme aufgesteckt.

Morgen gibts schlechtes Wetter hier im Süden, also mehr Bastelei und wieder Bilder.

Schönes WE, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> realy? I looked on retro-bike UK manufaktors archive and found only this picture of a xizang with internal cable routing, it´s out of the 91 catalouge. Sadly the picture is so bad that i can´t see details.
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=10513
> 
> ...



All the 1990 and 91 model year Xizang's all start have a TTN XXX serial number also.


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Juli 2010)

Abend Gerrit

Wie erwartet , wäre es einfacher dem Teufel ne Seele abzuschwatzen als Kerstin ihre Middleburn - muss dich also leider enttäuschen .

Die Cook wäre zwar tendentiell auch käuflich zu erwerben , aber leider kann die linke Seite rein optisch nicht ganz mit der rechten Seite mithalten und teuer wär sie natürlich trotzdem .

Aber wenn es einfach wäre so ein Schmuckstück richtig aufzubauen , dann wäre es ja nur der halbe Spass .

Gruss Benjamin





epic2006 schrieb:


> Na, was aus der Cook werden könnte, kann ich Dir sagen, aber die Alternative von Kerstin ist halt anders und deswegen interessanter für meinen Aufbau. War doch Standart LK so wie ich das gesehen hatte, oder?
> 
> Zum Vortschritt, heute wurde mal der UW poliert und angebaut, die Liste mit den Titanschrauben erstellt und das nagelneue AC Innenlager eingeschraubt sowie mit imensem Aufwand die Sattelklemme aufgesteckt.
> 
> ...


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juli 2010)

Äh ja. Langweilig wär natürlich nix und dass Kerstin die MB nicht hergeben will kann ich verstehen.

Ich hab jetzt mal eine schnöde XT 730 draufgesteckt und kann mich damit recht gut anfreunden, mal schaun wie es weitergeht. Fotos gibt es leider heute keine mehr, der Kameraakku braucht eine Regeneration.

Decals sind dank Tomasius in der Mache und ein Cablehanger für die U-Brake ist auch gefunden.

Mir schwebt gerade noch so eine selbstgebastelte CNC-Geschichte im Kopf herum....wenns klappt wirds bestimmt nett, wenn nicht, ist einiges an klassischem Material unwiederbringlich vernichtet.

Ein weiteres Vorhaben wäre die Umrüstung eine M732 HR Nabe auf 8-fach. Ich vermute, dass dort der Freilauf einer 600er passen sollte. Direkt eine aufgespacerte 600er mag ich wegen des geringen Flanschabstands nicht verbauen. 

Weiß da jemand Näheres?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (27. Juli 2010)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Steuersatzeinpressen:



Knappe Kiste!!! Aber er hat es unbeschadet überstanden.
Ergebnis:



mit Ritchey Logic bei 395er EBH:



noch schnell mal provisorisch 730er Cantis drangeschraubt:



vor der Probefahrt den SSP ausgeschlachtet/übriges VR eingebaut und Bremsbeläge und Griff montiert:



geht ganz gut, es bleiben Zweifel, ob der Sattelüberhöhung von 13cm nicht ein 19" altersgerechter gewesen wäre. Ich denke ich geh einfach öffter zur Physio und zum Schwimmen, dann wird das schon. 
Der Spacerturm verschwindet noch und der Sattel kann auch noch etwas runter, +5mm bei den Griffen, dann wird die Sitzposition wohl auch tourentauglich.

Bei den Bremen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, als Alternative stünden evtl. schwarze Lowprofile XT oder CNCige FRO Cantis zur Verfügung, als Querzugträger hätt ich noch schwarze ChillPills, was meint ihr?

Meinungen, Kritik und Anregungen sind erwünscht,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (27. Juli 2010)

Wird schon, notfalls muß eben ein 25° CT für den älteren Herren ran

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (28. Juli 2010)

Schwarze XT ist doch prima- dann noch dunkle ChillPills und fertig. 

Die Sattelüberhöhung wirkt schon sportlich. Aber was will man machen, wenn man so lang gewachsen und der Rahmen so kompakt ist?


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2010)

Ach Arne....das Leid der langen Haxen...aber das wird schon.

Heute ist ein Paket, äh Brief angekommen und die Enteloxierungssuppe brodelt auch schon auf dem Balkon, muss jetzt mal umrühren gehen....

ChillPills weiß ich noch nicht, ich finde immer mehr Gefallen an dem echten oldschoollook und ChillPills gab es glaub ich 91 noch nicht, mal schaun rumliegen tun hier ja noch einige Sätze in diversen Farben

..oh sh*t, umrühren....


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2010)

so, umgerührt. In die Suppe kamen 733er Bremshebel und 732er Daumicastings:




die Bremshabel wollten vorbehandelt weren, da lackiert. Der Zustand der Teile war so reudig, dass das Vernichten der Originalsubstanz nicht schmerzte.
Baden und umrühren nicht vergessen:



Zwischenergebnis:



und die nächste Runde, 



was auch immer Shimano da draufgemacht hat, es hebt wie Hulle!

In den Rührpausen hab ich schon mal mit der Titanisierung des Umwerfers begonnen:



spart ganze 4-5g, sieht schick aus und kostet leider ein Vermögen. Egal, wer schön sein will muss leiden.

Nu gehts erstmal wieder in den Keller, die Suppenteile von der Oxidschicht befreien und weiter titanisieren.

Bis dann,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (29. Juli 2010)

Hier das zwischenergebnis der gestrigen Kellersession:



zur wieteren Bearbeitung werd ich die Castings der Bremsen und Daumis in fremde Hände geben. Das wird wohl eine Zeit dauern.

Gruuß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (29. Juli 2010)

Kommt gut
Die Daumischellen würd ich wohl doch nicht schlitzen...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (29. Juli 2010)

So, die Teile hab ich doch nicht weggegeben, lieber selber ein wenig gebastelt:





















jetzt noch die Schellenbreite der Daumis anpassen und dann....

...weiß jemand wie man eloxiert, so langsam hat micht der Ehrgeiz gepackt alles selber zu machen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (29. Juli 2010)

Fein fein hat er das gemacht 

Ich glaub zum selber eloxieren ist dein Keller zu klein...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Juli 2010)

Wow! Das ist ja mal eine tolle Idee! Und eine tolle Umsetzung. Extrem oldschool customizing!  Aber das Eloxieren würde ich doch lieber dem Profi überlassen.


----------



## epic2006 (29. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wow! Das ist ja mal eine tolle Idee! Und eine tolle Umsetzung. Extrem oldschool customizing!  Aber das Eloxieren würde ich doch lieber dem Profi überlassen.



Oldschool so soll es werden. Danke für das Kompliment. 2h klassisches Material vernichten hat ganze 5g gebracht und das bei einem Bike was im Endeffekt immer noch über 10Kg wiegen wird...damals eben.

Warum sollte ich nicht selbst eloxieren? Platz und Herdplatten hab ich, was man sonst so braucht finde ich auch noch raus. 
Ausserdem soll Schwarz ja eine recht unkomplizierte Eloxfarbe sein. Wenns gar nichts wird, such ich halt wieder monatelang neue Hebel, stell mich wieder 2h in den Keller und gebe dann das Zeug ab.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Drehbank, wie man damit umgeht weiß ich zum Glück, nur fehlt es an dem Gerät. Es steht an: Schraubenköpfe abdrehen, Achsen hohldrehen und die Bolzen für die Griffweitenverstellung der SLR Bremshebel herstellen, oder ich lass die einfach weg, hab eh lange Finger.

Demnächst kommt dann noch der Bohrer für ein anderes Teil, das Posting wird aber etwas auf sich warten lassen, da sonst die Spannung raus ist.

Es wird alles anders, oldschool pimping eben.

Bis dann,

Gruß, Gerrit (der nun versucht eine günstige Drehbank in der Bucht zu schießen)


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Juli 2010)

Moin!

Schöne Hebelei...
Hier mal eine andere Variante; in den Hebeln an sich sind auch noch ein paar Löcher 





Ciao, Splat


----------



## epic2006 (30. Juli 2010)

Nette Hebelei, kommen die aus der Schweiz, die customisieren ja angeblich sogar ihren Käse

Heute war ich wieder im Keller und hab weitergefeilt, es standen ja noch die Schellen der Daumis an. Schlitzen hab ich mich nicht getraut, a) weil die Schellen eh schon recht schmal sind und b) weil ich für so einen schmalen Schlitz nicht die passende Feile habe.

Hier also das Ergebnis der heutigen Feilerei:
links das Original



links die customisierte Version



und wieder links die customisierte Version



hat satte 5g pro Daumie gebracht, inkl. Titanisierung der Schrauben.

Ein Cablehanger ist heute auch angekommen, sollte eigentlich für die U-Brake sein, ich vermute aber, dass der dafür ein wenig zu breit sein wird:




ein Joe´s, wenns hinten nicht passt, kommt der vorne rein und ich verzichte diesmal auf lässige Pillen.

Bis zur nächsten Feilerei,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (13. August 2010)

machst dir ja richtig mühe. zum eloxieren gabs doch mal nen extrathema. zur not bei light-bikes in den selfmade thema suchen.

brauchst ja nur strom, ne wanne/gefäß und dann heißt es üben.

zur not mad-line oder marco appel fragen. die eloxieren alles....selbst das was nicht geht


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2010)

Na, dit looft doch schon. Selber machen hab ich aufgegeben, nachdem ich mich damit näher befasst habe. Teile zum Üben hab ich nämlich nicht und so Daumis sind auch nicht grade das günstigste Übungsmaterial.

Komm übrigens grad aus dem Keller, fertiggeschraubt. Schwarz, Standart, langweilig, funktionell, wenig innovativ, provisorisch. Fotos gibts morgen, so es irgendwann mal aufhört zu regnen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit

...ach so, falls noch jemand einen Controltech-Vorbau (mit Schaft) in 150mm und 5° Rise hat oder weiß wer einen hat, ich such so was, optischer Zustand egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (13. August 2010)

Moin!

So einen CT-Vorbau hab ich; ist echt gut in mattschwarz lackiert, leider fehlt die Kappe...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2010)

Macht nichts, würde ich gerne nehmen => PN

Danke, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2010)

So, heute war zumindest zeitweise gutes Fotowetter:








































Wie schon erwähnt, viel Provisorium und den Flaschenhalter hab ich vergessen dranzuschrauben. 
Damit es nicht so alleine ist, hab ichs wieder zurück zu seinem großen Kumpel gebracht:




Nu heißt es noch ein wenig warten bis die letzten Teile und die Decals fertig/wieder da sind.

Gruß, Gerrit

.


----------



## pago79 (14. August 2010)

Kommt schon ziemlich lecker für son provisorium...

Didoniesierung kann übrigens weiter gehen, war vorhin bei Aydin und hab dir die Canti-dingens Teile geholt.

Gruß
Lars

Zugverlegung üben wir aber nochmal ein bißchen, gelle


----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2010)

Herrliches Xizang, gefällt mir richtig gut!

Hast Du mal dran gedacht, vorn eine schwarze Shimano Canti zu montieren (fände ich persönlich dann noch stimmiger)? [edit: ja, hast Du...] Die Reifen lässt Du drauf?


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2010)

Lieber Lars, dass heißt Didaaan, also Didaaanisierung. Danke für´s organisieren, wir telefonieren. Zugverlegung: Provisorium, mehr sag ich nicht, es ist auch noch ein anders dimensionierter Vorbau im Anflug, es ändert sich also nochmal. Morgen ringring-ein Anruf für sie...die Teile hol ich Anfang September ab.

Danke Christian, ich hab dran gedacht, der Handelspartner weilt aber gerade im Urlaub. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz klar darüber ob so wie die verbauten oder Low Profile werden. 
Die Reifen werden morgen getestet, ich denke aber, dass wohl eher Smoke/Dart, Psycho, Mud Dawg oder Groundcontrol besser funktionieren werden. Skinwall versteht sich.

Für die Kurbel könnt ich noch ne XT eloxieren lassen, dann mit umgekehrter KB-Folge. Ganz schwarz ist mir zu wuchtig.
Pedale sind 737er im Zulauf.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2010)

Das bisher Gezeigte macht wirklich Lust auf mehr! Schwarze Kurbeln werden aber sicher besser passen. Und vielleicht schwarze Naben. Aber ist ja dein Bike!


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das bisher Gezeigte macht wirklich Lust auf mehr! Schwarze Kurbeln werden aber sicher besser passen. Und vielleicht schwarze Naben. Aber ist ja dein Bike!



...Provisorium Steve, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick nicht so aussieht. Das geht hier schon noch weiter, braucht aber ein klein wenig Zeit. Das mit den schwarzen Kurbeln werde ich noch probieren und der Rest bleibt noch im Dunkeln.

Fahren tut sich das Xizang übrigens gigantisch gut. Sportlich bergauf und kontrollierbar bergab, da haben die damals was wirklich feines zusammengebraten.

Gruß, Gerrit

*Suche noch:* Handmade in USA Aufkleber für die Kettenstrebe, Tausch gegen designed in... oder Bares. Ich nehme auch gerne repros.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. August 2010)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Karakoram-Aufbau legst du schon eine ganz schöne Geschwindigkeit vor! Suchst du etwa so einen?


----------



## epic2006 (17. August 2010)

Ja, dem isses!!!! Du möchtest bestimmt einen abgeben, nicht wahr?

Nun, Geschwindigkeit ist relativ. Eigentlich war es mal wieder ein Winterprojekt, aber irgendwie sind mir dann viele Teile so unter die Finger gekommen und der Ehrgeiz hat mich gepackt es diese Saison noch zu fahren. Einiges lag auch schon da, was soll man machen. Fertig wird es wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) nie, irgendwas gibt es ja immer...


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Suchst du etwa so einen?



heummm hüstel... den Aufkleber suche ich auch. Sind das Repros oder Original? Hättest du die Möglichkeit den zu scannen?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. August 2010)

Gerrit, Paul, wenn die Postfrau zweimal klingelt...


----------



## mini.tom (26. August 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Herrliches Xizang, gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Hast Du mal dran gedacht, vorn eine schwarze Shimano Canti zu montieren (fände ich persönlich dann noch stimmiger)? [edit: ja, hast Du...] Die Reifen lässt Du drauf?



sollte dann erledigt sein + die schwarzen Naben - nich war Gerrit ?
thanks
tom


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2010)

mini.tom schrieb:


> sollte dann erledigt sein + die schwarzen Naben - nich war Gerrit ?
> thanks
> tom



Der kleine Tom hat sich ja auch mal wieder hierher verirrt?? 

Was macht die Familie?? Alles o.k.??

Sorry vor OT

Schönes Xizang, gefällt mir


----------



## mini.tom (26. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der kleine Tom hat sich ja auch mal wieder hierher verirrt??
> 
> Was macht die Familie?? Alles o.k.??
> 
> ...



Ja Danke uns geht es bestens - Danke der Nachfrage 









und Euch allen so ?
thanks
tom


----------



## epic2006 (26. August 2010)

hey, da strahlt aber jemand. Das übertrifft sogar mein Gesicht als ich heut das Paket aufgemacht habe.

Heute war ich auch bei meinem Dreher, schlechte Nachrichten, die Titanachsen ließen sich nicht hohldrehen, die erste hats verzogen und die zweite hat er dann gar nicht in Angriff genommen.

Also, falls jemand eine 110er und eine 145er hohle Titanachse zu veräussern hat => HIER!

Speichen sind bestellt, und ein anderes "PIMP Teil" liegt schon bereit. Übernächste Woche gehts hier weiter, bis dahin wird dass Provisorium noch weiter ausgeritten, es geht mal wieder gen Harz.

Bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. August 2010)

Dann wink mal schön, wenn Du an Hann. Münden vorbei kommst 

Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher dies Wochenende in den Harz zu fahren. Laut Wetterbericht soll das Wetter äußerst bescheiden werden. Höchstwerte im Flachland sollen maximal 15 ° C werden. Dabei immer wieder teils kräftige Schauer.


----------



## epic2006 (27. August 2010)

Erstmal gehts an die Küste, dann in den Harz. Zur Küste gehört Wind/Nebel/Regen etc irgendwie dazu...fahre seit 9 Jahren jedes Jahr hin und hatte schon einmal schönes Wetter....für den Harz hab ich ja die langen Teamtrikots

....ich winke dann. Wenn also jemand am 4.9. Lust auf ne Harz (Tor)Tour hat...

Bis denn...


----------



## epic2006 (7. September 2010)

So, Tour im Harz war mehr feucht als fröhlich, trotzdem nette Leute getroffen, danke Arne für den warmen Kaffee und Lars für Herberge und kühles Bier!

Gestern/heute wurde geschraubt, Tom, Du musst jetzt tapfer sein. Zunächst mal ein paar neue Teile, natürlich war auch Didaaan dabei:




Und nun zur Aufgabe, hier die teilweise bereits demontierten Teile, nicht, dass mir jemand was kaputtes verkauft hätte, im Gegenteil, aber einfach kann ja jeder.



kurz provisorisch eingespeicht und weiter demontiert:



und wieder hinmontiert:



Warum? Na, zählt doch mal:








 nach den Regeln der Klassiker sogar timecorrect, die sagen ja +/- 1 Jahr und 92 erschien die 900er XTR. 

...und nun wird serviert: schwarze 732er XT Naben mit NOS Campa Atek an Sapim Race 2.0-1.8-2.0 rechts dreifach links zweifach, geschraubt mit Alunippeln in silber. Dazu ein Shimano 105 Freilauf mit XTR 900 Ritzelpaket. 








Wenn Die Speichen fürs VR da sind gehts weiter.

Sollte zufällig noch jemand ein/zwei hohle Titanachsen übrig haben, ich würde mich erbarmen...das Hohldrehen der meinen vollen hat nicht funktioniert

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (7. September 2010)

Sehr fesch geworden

Denk beim VR aber auch dran, daß die Felgen Decals von der gleichen Seite wie beim Hinterrad zu lesen sind...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

Sehr cool, Gerrit, beeindruckend...



pago79 schrieb:


> Denk beim VR aber auch dran, daß die Felgen Decals von der gleichen Seite wie beim Hinterrad zu lesen sind...



... was ich bestimmt wieder falsch gemacht hätte.


----------



## epic2006 (11. September 2010)

So, heute hatte ich am Vormittag freie Bahn. Das Xizang ist komplett demontiert.

Keine Sorge, es wird nicht verkauft. Die Demontage war nötig, um mal ein wenig zu wiegen. 

Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd, die vielen Euros für die Titanschrauben:





brachten unglaubliche 87g Gewichtsersparnis, das ergibt ca. 2,30  pro gespartem Gramm. Die Fehlproduktion der Achsen mit eingerechnet.

Die Feilerei an den Schellen für Daumis und Bremshebel hat insgesamt 20g gebracht.

Bei den neuen Laufrädern sieht dass schon anders aus, vorne 170g, hinten 158g gespart, dafür aber den 8-fach Freilauf. 

Der Sparfuchs schlechthin kommt bei der Kasette, da sinds gleich mal 108g, ohne Arbeit und, pro Gramm gerechnet, die günstigste Ersparnis am ganzen Rad.

So, nächste Woche gehts weiter, bei den Klassikern gibt es einen Wettbewerb zu gewinnen, ob nun ich oder ein Anderer ist egal, *Hauptsache ein GT*.

Morgen gibts nochmal Bilder, hab jetzt keine Lust zum Hochladen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2010)

So, die letzten Tage ging es wieder weiter, nu isses bis auf die Decals fertig:





























Kritik und Anregungen etc. dürft ihr natürlich loswerden.

Gruß, Gerrit

...achso, Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,8kg


----------



## Splatter666 (15. September 2010)

Hi Gerrit,

sieht sehr fesch aus 
Aber 10,8kg? Echt? Find ich n bissl viel...

Hast du den Vorbau so schell umlackiert und noch originale Decals bekommen, oder is das gar net "meiner" 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. September 2010)

Great looking but needs a GT fork.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaJoe (17. September 2010)

Hi Gerrit, 
hab mir grad den Aufbau-Fred durchgeschaut. Hat er toll jemacht.
Das Neon Gelb sieht echt gut aus. 
Hoffentlich können wir diesem "Sommer" nochmal ne Klassiker/ Joungtimer-Tour in Angriff nehmen...
Lg, Schrauberlehrling



epic2006 schrieb:


> So, die letzten Tage ging es wieder weiter, nu isses bis auf die Decals fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. September 2010)

Reminds me of when  I first built mine up in 1991.  Neons were big and I used the neon housing, XT headset and rigid fork back then for my first build too.  You need some original GT grips though.  Have some if you are interested.


----------



## epic2006 (18. September 2010)

Thanks all for your comments. 

Kevin, i´ve seen your posting about the original gt-grips somewhere, but i can´t remember where. can you send me a pn with the price includet shipping to germany? i was also thinking about the onza porcipaws, but they are to thin for longdistance rides, i mounted them on the virage and it´s ok for cityrides but nothing more.

Thanks all for your comments, tips and so on during the build-up, you all will get informed when it´s realy finished....

...yesterday i missed the last realy awesome thing for the xizang: the original ´91 onza ti barends were running out at 18:32h on ebay germany...and i had to be at work, no computer or smartphone anywhere..

some mor pics:













by the way, the xt hub with 8speed realy works...now


----------



## cleiende (19. September 2010)

Alternative grips:
Grab-on MTN-1
http://www.mombat.org/MOMBAT/PartsForSalePages/grip.html
will do the job on multi-day rides, really dense foam.

And yes, 8 and 9 speed usually works on older 7-speed hubs as long as the body is accepting the std. lock-ring.


----------



## epic2006 (5. Oktober 2010)

So, die Bilder gabs ja nunhier und da schon zu sehen, aber um die Sache rund zu machen hier nochmal die "kurz-vor-fertig-Bilder", es kommen noch die originalen GT-Griffe, die aber momentan noch über den großen Teich schwimmen.





























Hier noch mal der Dank an alle die mich beim Aufbau mit Ideen, technischem Support und Teilen unterstützt haben: Benjamin für den Rahmen, Tom für die schönen XT-Teile und Felgen, Thomas für den Neonflash, Lars (für was auch immer...oh nee, die Beratung und das Bier!!), Kevin für die Griffe, Joe für die Gabel, Kay für die Mondeinheit, Christian für Ideen und Tabellen, Jochen für den Steuersatz, Arne für den top erhaltenen Flite, Andreas für die Titanspezialteile und die Kassette, MAD-Line für das Eloxieren, Radl Rasti für noch mehr Neon ("Farrrbe musch noi!"), Radsport Riedelsheimer für den Freilauf und technischen Support (sorry fürs Schrotten des Richtwerkzeugs und der Waage), Martin B. für die vielen Titanschrauben, dem wirren Nachbarn für den Ansporn mal wieder schneller fertig zu sein als er mit seiner Harley sowie Allen die ich hier vergessen habe, da mir der Überblick verloren ging.

Die Waage blieb übrigens gnadenlos bei 10,8Kg stehen, nicht schlecht für einen Standartaufbau, wie ich finde.

Nu muss das Nächste her, bei Zeiten. Es hat zu viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch, als dass man jetzt sagen kann: "Ich hab genug Bikes."

Bis zum nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## DonMaccheroni (5. Oktober 2010)

wow, super schönes bike. good job!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PapaJoe (7. Oktober 2010)

Hat er toll gemacht... Geniales Bike...
Was tut sich eigentlich bei meinen Decals? Das "Schwere Werkzeug" is immer noch sooo nackig...
Lg, Joe


----------



## epic2006 (8. Oktober 2010)

Heute sind die Griffe von "Überm Teich" angekommen, thanks to Kevin! Bei Zeiten gibts dann hoffentlich wieder Bilder von unterwegs.

@Joe: wir telefonieren.


----------



## epic2006 (26. Januar 2011)

So, es hat sich wieder ein wenig getan: 



nach langer Suche hab ich nun endlich zumindest eine titanige Vorderradachse gefunden. Wahnsinnige 10g gespart.

Eine 3D Gabel steht auch bereit, die braucht nur noch schwarze Farbe.

Ich suche nun noch händeringend eine 145mm lange, hohle Titanachse für das Hinterrad.

Winterquartier:




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (11. Februar 2011)

So, wenn man sich dahinterklemmt, dann geht auch mal was:




Standartachse:



DIDAAAAANachse:



Wieder mal 20,8g gespart, die hol ich aber mit dem Einbau der 3D leicht wieder rein. Langsam wird es mühsam Gewicht zu sparen, ohne vom Komplettgruppenkonzept abzuweichen. Wer Ideen hat, immer her damit.

Das fahrfertige HR wiegt jetzt 2053g, inklusive allem was man zum Fahren braucht.

Bis denn, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Februar 2011)

That SR Ti bar is a tank.  Swap it out for an original period correct GT or a Ritchey WCS and you'll save a lot.


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2011)

Yes, but a verry nice tank. But you persuaded me to an original GT fork (it´s getting some black at the moment) and uncomfortable GT grips, so we will see...

Anyone an idea for a timecorrect light Ti bar?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. Aber wieso zum Henker ist das Teil so schwer? Wiegt der Rahmen über 2 kg? Ich hätte mit unter 10 kg gerechnet.


----------



## epic2006 (12. Februar 2011)

1798g Rahmen mit allen Systembedingten Anbauteilen wie Crosser und Kabelführung. Solide Konstruktion halt. Sub10 wird also nix, leider, aber so war das anno 91/92 wohl. Arg ins Gewicht schlägt halt die U-Brake.


----------



## Raze (12. Februar 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Yes, but a verry nice tank. But you persuaded me to an original GT fork (it´s getting some black at the moment) and uncomfortable GT grips, so we will see...
> 
> Anyone an idea for a timecorrect light Ti bar?



http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibis-Titanium-h...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415622dfa7

Ich denke, viel leichter geht es nicht...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. Februar 2011)

Whey when aluminum is less than half the price and lighter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2011)

Da hat der Mann "von drüben" eigentlich gar nicht so unrecht....





Auf der anderen Seite hat eine möglichst weitgehende "Titanisierung" aber auch ihren Reiz.
Schick ist der Bock aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Schick ist der Bock aber auf jeden Fall!



Definitiv, trotz des Gewichts 

Irgendwann wer ich auch eins haben


----------



## epic2006 (25. März 2011)

So, es ging weiter. Die Gabel ist heute fertig geworden:





und einen Straßen-LRS, nicht ganz timecorrect:





Gruß, Gerrit

...ach so, ein shortcage SW gabs auch noch. Der LRS läuft natürlich standesgemäß 8-fach mitCampa Atek an 732/730er Naben und 900er Kassette 12-28 (alles NOS).


----------



## tofu1000 (25. März 2011)

Asphalttrennscheiben!  

Aber schöne Forke, Gerrit. Willst du noch 3D-Decals drauf machen? Einen komplett schwarzen Antrieb und vorn eine schwarze Bremse - dann wäre es in meinen Augen perfekt! Aber auch so ist es schon eine echte Schönheit.


----------



## epic2006 (26. März 2011)

Danke, Decals sollen noch dran, ich hab Tom (tomasius) schon angeschrieben, er scheint aber nur noch sporadisch hier online zu sein.

Die Dackelschneider sind ja nur auf dem Zweit-LRS, auf den Berg gehts mit IRC PiranhaPro in Skinwall, man weiß ja was sich gehört. Eine Rennradkassette suche ich grade noch, ist aber in 8fach und leicht sehr rar.

Der Antrieb bleibt wie er ist. In komplett schwarz ist mir das zu wuchtig, habe damals deswegen extra 2 Satz KB´s und Kurbeln gekauft.

Bis denn...


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

So, das Projekt Volltitanisierung geht geht dem Ende entgegen, am Smastag kam dieser Titanfreilauf an:



sobald ich Zeit gefunden habe wird umgebaut. 

Es fehlen jetzt noch der Freilaufbolzen (SRP) und die Spezialschrauben für die Bremsgriffe, die mit denen die Hebel am Casting befestigt werden, aber für letzteres werde ich wohl den Dreher bemühen müssen.

Bis dann, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (24. Mai 2011)

So, heute mal fix den Freilauf reingeschmissen:



gewogen wird später mal, so in der Hand gehalten würde ich sagen der wiegt die Hälfte des stahligen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2011)

Gerrit, du betreibst dein Tuning wirklich mit Hingabe! Es begeistert mich, obwohl sich Tuning und Understatement meist ausschließen - bei dir nicht.  Hast du eigentlich schon Pedalachsen aus Titan verbaut?


----------



## epic2006 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja, alles erdenkliche an Schrauben, Achsen, Splinten und Kleinteilen ist jetzt Ti. Nur eben der Bolzen zur Befestigung des Freilaufs und die Spezialschrauben an den Bremshebeln fehlen noch. Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, da nehm ich mir dann nochmal etwas mehr Zeit.

Tuning ist für mich immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen schön/sinnvoll und peinlich. Wobei ein neongelber TITANIUM-Schriftzug nicht gerade Understatement ist...

Bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (25. Mai 2011)

wirklich interessant wäre jetzt mal der Gewichtsunterschied beim LRS.
Von Standard XT 7-Fach zu 8-Fach mit Titan Freilauf und Achsen.
Und wie schon besprochen gesammtgewicht vom LRS

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juni 2011)

So, die Titanisierung geht weiter, man findet ja doch immer wieder was, diesmal waren es pseudocrankomatics in Titan, die vorhandenen Kurbelschrauben musste ich etwas abdrehen damit sie passen:



die beiden AC Flaschenhalter sind zwar nicht aus Titan, aber neon und passen markenmäßig zum Innenlager.

Mal schauen was sich noch so findet....


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2011)

....es haben sich Barends gefunden:




nun mal die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand eine Idee hat wie man am geschicktesten die Eloxalschicht runterbekommt, ohne das Material so zu schwächen, dass es unbrauchbar ist. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand was zum Tauschen in Titan pur?

Die Decals für die Gabel sind auch da, danke Tom!




Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> nun mal die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand eine Idee hat wie man am geschicktesten die Eloxalschicht runterbekommt, ohne das Material so zu schwächen, dass es unbrauchbar ist.



Hol Dir Abflussreiniger mit Natriumhydroxid. Wir haben uns Drano Power-Granulat geholt. Im Glas angerührt und die entsprechenden Teile hinein. Das Eloxal ist recht schnell gelöst und Du hast blanke Hörnchen.


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Prinzip hab ich ja hier schon bei anderen Teilen angewendet, nur waren die um einiges massiver, die Onzas wiegen grad mal 68g, da ist nicht viel Material. Ein Fehlversuch wäre nicht nur sehr bedauerlich, sondern auch recht teuer.

Sollte meine Risikobereitschaft im Laufe des Tages noch steigen, rühr ich die Suppe mal an, Drano hat man ja im Haus...


----------



## tomasius (9. Juli 2011)

Gern geschehen!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (9. Juli 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Die Decals für die Gabel sind auch da, danke Tom!



Die Decals sehen super aus


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2011)

So, der Dranoversuch war für die Katz, das Titanzeugs zeigt sich völlig unbeeindruckt. Kein Schwund des Papageienkleides, eher im Gegenteil, es hat noch mehr Farbtiefe bekommen und leuchtet mehr als ein lebendiger Ara.

Also doch strahlen lassen? Oder hat jemand noch eine Idee für´s homeimrovement?

Verblüfft und entmutigt, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (9. Juli 2011)

Evtl. entstand die farbgebung ja auch durch thermische behandlung.
Hatte das "Wetten Das Bike" von Rewell nicht auch so etwas in der Art.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juli 2011)

Mensch, las die wie sie sind und kauf Dir Titanhörnchen.
Ich find das echt schade die schöne Eloxalfarbe zu entfernen.


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2011)

Würde ja gerne die raw-look Onza TI kaufen wollen, nur sind mir 250,-$ einfach zu viel Geld. Die gezeigten sind aus Titan, nicht wärmebehandelt sondern eben eloxiert/anodisiert und der Papageienlook passt halt nicht zum Xizang. Gekauft hab ich die eben wegen der TIigen Basis und war der Meinung, dass das Zeug eben leicht runtergeht. Pustekuchen, weiterschaun, derzeit mit dem Ofenrohr ins Gebirge.

Auf dann...


----------



## devil-lime (9. Juli 2011)

-


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Juli 2011)

Bei den Hörnchen wird wohl nur das hier helfen Gerrit:





Grüsse Franky


----------



## epic2006 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja, nur die feinere schwarze Version davon, sonst wird der "gebürstet-Effekt" zu stark, ist zumindest bei Alu so...morgen ist Werkstatttag, wir werden sehen.

Wenn Hi-bike jetzt noch mit den Griffen aus dem Knick kommt, könnte es diese Woche noch was werden, die AME-grips werde ich nicht zerschneiden.

Bis dann...


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2011)

Die Barends sind def. thermisch angelassen


----------



## epic2006 (14. September 2011)

So, das letzte Teil ist endlich gefunden und auch schon da, danke Lars!





Wenn das die nächsten Tage verbaut wird, ist es fertig, hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so etwas mal sagen werde.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (14. September 2011)

Glückwunsch! Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert...


epic2006 schrieb:


> ... ist es fertig, hätte nie gedacht, dass ich so etwas mal sagen werde.



Das Gefühl kenne ich. Alle gewünschten Teile endlich  gefunden und verbaut, das Setup ist auch optimal...
Bin fast etwas traurig, dass es bei meinem also auf absehbare Zeit nichts mehr zu verbessern geben wird


----------



## epic2006 (15. September 2011)

Nicht traurig sein. In so einer Situation hilft nur eins:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541796

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540535





Mehr Räder!


----------



## pago79 (15. September 2011)

gern geschehen. 

Obwohl ich noch nicht ganz dran glaube, daß es wirklich das letzte Teil für Xizang war...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (16. September 2011)

pago79 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich noch nicht ganz dran glaube, daß es wirklich das letzte Teil für Xizang war...



stimmt, überm Teich grad noch ein paar Upgradeschrauben und Einsteller gefunden...dann ist aber gut, ehrlich...oder so.


----------



## epic2006 (3. Oktober 2011)

So, die wirklich letzten Teile sind da, Einsteller für Schalterei:



technisch mögliche Schraubenvolltitanisierung abgeschlossen. Jetzt ist wirklich genug! Zwei der Schrauben sind für das Psyclone...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (12. April 2012)

So, manch Einer wird sagen ich übertreibe, aber damit kann ich gut leben. Letztens in der Bucht hab ich diese Aluschrauben für diie 733er Bremshebel ergattert:





und ein paar Tage später eine Sattelklemme für Schnellspanner:





natürlich aus Didaaaan

Langsam befürchte ich, das in dem Rad kein Pimppotenzial mehr steckt, aber dafür gibt es ja mittlerweile einen erweiterten Fuhrpark

Gewichte und Differenzen gibt´s wenn ich mal wieder in der Werkstatt war.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MKAB (13. April 2012)

Titan-Sattelklemme   

...sehr sexy 

Sach mal bitte beizeiten was zum Gewicht, meine Original-GT hat mit Schraube ca. 35g...


----------



## epic2006 (27. April 2012)

So, die Schrauben für die Bremsen sind gewogen und eingebaut. Original 10,8g, Poggipolini 3,9 jeweils ohne Mutter und pro Paar.

Die Sattelklemme hat ohne Schraube 20,2g, mit XT-Scnellspanner 98g.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (6. Juni 2013)

Und immer wenn man meint es geht nix mehr, geht doch noch was. Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich die Klemmschraube für den Schaltzug aus dem Classic-Basar gefischt, natürlich in Didaaan:





ein Differenzgewicht habe ich jetzt nicht, da die Feinwaage nich im heimischen Domizil weilt.

Einer geht noch: der Bolzen der den Schaltwerkskäfig mit dem Rest verbindet, den gab es von Tune in Alu. Evtl. wird´s ein Nachbau, mal schaun...

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2013)

...lauter Bekloppte hier...

Aber ich mag Euch!

VG
peru


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2013)

Das Thema bekloppt möchte ich hier nochmal aufgreifen. Es geht weiter:





Vom Lars habe ich zwei Kingsberyspannerreste erhalten, ein nettes Forumsmitglied aus dem Nachbarlandkreis hatte die Möglichkeit und den Elan mir die inserts zu drehen, die Titanachse kam von bikehardest bei München. An dieser Stelle vielen, vielen Dank nach GAP!!!

Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass sich nicht noch was finden würde....

Bis zum Nächsten, Gruß, Gerrit


----------

